# Latest TOW Sophisticated Basics



## MJS (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> 
> 
> > *Well, Mike, I guess you've just got bigger...stones. Though could I ask, again, that you offfer some online Tips of your own, in one form or another?*
> ...


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh. OK. I guess it was the remarks about my being, "full of BS," or the crack about my training going nowhere, or your telling Norma, "I don't blame you...you simply know nothing," or your claim that Angela was, "balony...she is afraid," that gave me the correct impression. 

If this is any marker of how you were trained, back when you were trained as you claim, then somebody skipped over some very important material.

Shame on you. You owe all of us an apology. 

I still await your comments on the theme of sophisticated basics.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 7, 2004)

I realize that in the interests of remaining, "fair and balanced," it seems best not to take sides. And if I were perfect, I'd be above all this guff...

However, never keep your mind so open that your brain falls out.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Oh. OK. I guess it was the remarks about my being, "full of BS," or the crack about my training going nowhere, or your telling Norma, "I don't blame you...you simply know nothing," or your claim that Angela was, "balony...she is afraid," that gave me the correct impression.
> 
> If this is any marker of how you were trained, back when you were trained as you claim, then somebody skipped over some very important material.
> *



have a few things to say here

1- I don't want to *insult* you any more as you said in your previous posts.

2- Of course, what i said here has NOTHING to do with my PAST training.

I ONLY told you HOW I TRAINED in the past and this thing is not a TECHNICAL ok?

of course, my previous posts were simply the responses of your statements. Whatever we discussed in the last 2 days, I will leave them there.

I don't want to say anything more which make people think that I insult or hassle or being a bad guy when i simply try to have my opinions.

 Indeed, it has been very interesting in the last 2 days. People called me this and that and I never complained with the MODs here and when i said something back, they complained with the MODS.




> *
> Shame on you. You owe all of us an apology.
> *



  If i have said or done anything wrong, i will apologize. If you don't like the way I *respond* about particular issues, I don't see why I need to  apologize anybody about the way I *respond*

if you or anybody here don't like the way I respond, you,perhaps, can suggest me an alternative way so that my future response will NOT be offensive or hurtful.

Whatever it is, I just want to have my *voices* because I never stop you or anybody here from having yours.

Of course, there is no right and wrong. We will understand each other and improve our friendship and brotherhoods through dialogue and discussion here.



> *
> I still await your comments on the theme of sophisticated basics. *



I reserve my comment and will not have any comment about TOW anymore AFTER my name is on larry tatum's club BLACK list in kenponet forum.

I simply can't understand when I have my opinion about the female performer (angel), I simply am a bad guy.


----------



## kenpoangel (Feb 7, 2004)

Hold on,

I didn't realize there was a problem with ME!  What did I do?  I just followed direction. 

The problems with the tip I can deal with but you gotta let me know what I did wrong.  I was just doin what I was told to do.

If this is about my spirit of attack and all the other stuff, I think that's been covered...heck I did that in the first place which from what I can see is what SPARKED all this stuff.

Jesus, if I get in trouble for doing what I was told to do then I gotta call my mom and dad right now and have it out with them.

The nerve of them to tell me to do what I was told.  I coulda been having fun all these years?

WTH!?

ARRRGGHHHH,

Angela


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kenpoangel _
> *Hold on,
> 
> I didn't realize there was a problem with ME!  What did I do?  I just followed direction.
> ...



please RELAX. 

there is nothing personal. I simply responded to another member. Obviously, my response is a little bit late after everything else is *covered*


----------

